# Stealth Splash 550 launched and tested



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Finally it is done and a very successful launch and paddle i believe , i havnt received details of the full test as yet but will put them up as soon as i have them . For those of you who dont know me , i do these posts as its easier to put one post up here than do 10 Pms with photos as i get a fair few requests , i also have nothing to do with Stealth business wise , i just love their gear and as Bruce is a mate of mine i also have some input into the design of the skis as a hobby , so its a joint design effort actually as we talk a lot about any new ski shape. So here are the first photos , i will let them do the talking , but really this ski is design wise spot on the money and i am thrilled as is Bruce with the way it has turned out


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Sits well in the water Bazz, did that have anything to do with you?


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Nah mate, the 465 will come with both


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Kas , yes it did have a lot to do with me i think,,,,,,,, and indio, all new splash skis will come with rod tubes and centre hatches same as that one and they are all drained into the footwells which have venturis


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> Kas , yes it did have a lot to do with me i think,,,,,,,, and indio, all new splash skis will come with rod tubes and centre hatches same as that one and they are all drained into the footwells which have venturis


It's nice work Barry. Cant wait to hear the reports once they land.


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks beautiful Bazz.
Congrats on your input with stealth.
Certainly turning out some great skis.

Cheers Mal.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> all new splash skis will come with rod tubes and centre hatches


Baz it is good to read your hatch comment, as originally that was a weakness in a good speedy boat to be used for fishing.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks bloody great Bazz. The rod chute will be good selling point. Just needs a good sound system now so you can play the 1812 overture nice and load as your paddling along :lol:

I take it the long rear fin is a rudder to? how affective will that be :? 
Also I reckon the side handle should be in front of the rudder pedal so you don't clip it with your hand on your forward stoke.....well I would anyhow


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I am loving everything about it mate and i quite literally can not wait for mine to get here to give it some loving and to get its bum wet. I can see the prowler and the BFS not getting used very often, its lucky for the adventure it has the mirage drive for breaming and trouting or i doubt it would ever have gotten wet again as well. At least i have a few spare yaks now for loaners.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I just got Bruces opinion on the ski after he had a paddle, and in his words " its everything i had hoped for and more , its stable turns like a dream is fast and glides beautifully " . And in answer to some questions i have received , that centre tackle box is a retro fit and it will now together with the rod tube be standard on every Splash , he didnt tell me the weight of the ski , but i have a feeling it comes in at 21.5 kgs in standard glass . He also sent me the photo below and said that it wasnt for publication ,as he felt he was a little underdone in the fitness department at the moment , He he he he he he he he he what a silly thing to tell a bazzoo not to do


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

I want one.

Can i have one that Bruce didnt sit on.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

indiedog said:


> Paul, I think with that amount of waterline length it won't need the skeg component to track straight, but the turning will be pretty slow. So maybe a bigger rudder would be a good thing.
> 
> Only two mods to do now and it'll be just about perfect. Firstly, give it an upturned bow for handling some surf, and secondly, allow access to the rest of that internal space to use for storage. It'll then be the ultimate multi-day expedition and fishing kayak available!


So I guess the Evo 495 is still the best option for multi day camp/fish/yak?



bazzoo said:


> I just got Bruces opinion on the ski after he had a paddle, and in his words " its everything i had hoped for and more , its stable turns like a dream is fast and glides beautifully " . And in answer to some questions i have received , that centre tackle box is a retro fit and it will now together with the rod tube be standard on every Splash , he didnt tell me the weight of the ski , but i have a feeling it comes in at 21.5 kgs in standard glass . He also sent me the photo below and said that it wasnt for publication ,as he felt he was a little underdone in the fitness department at the moment , He he he he he he he he he what a silly thing to tell a bazzoo not to do


He is sooooo gunna kill you for posting that photo!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXH9ULUAAAhfgAAQQIXAAhCwQAo7798gIABkNVP0JsiGmo2pgE/Uyg1CYIYhpgIGg4EFZ+UvpNTt785pzcgbEqTuxhRiUpE8yGmXG0tMB4N/VUMKKmpcyeFa6Tr/GhK8BEhYMhMGcbWF+VoSx9JsGoGoQFHH4u5IpwoSDj+qFqA=


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Hehehehe, must be all those boerewors


----------



## YakMan (Aug 29, 2005)

What a machine!!!

Great design Bruce and Barry.

The new Longie express..... 5.5m long..at least I will be paddling a craft that has the same stretch as my mate Harold the Great White!!!

*Stealth 5.5m vs king?????????* ;-)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Leigh , if i send you some photos of me can you turn me into a tall Tom Cruise , awwwwwwww that might be asking a bit much , Robert Redford then hes more my vintage , actually i do look a bit like Robert Redford anyway

Dont even think about it Richo


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

You glass guys are getting as bad as those JEHOBIE WITTNESSES :lol: 
She is a sleek looking machine Bazz,hopefully this means there will be a few second hand stealths forsale this summer as some guys upgrade.
Clarkey


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

as a Hobie owner, I don't understand the divide between the lovers and the haters - my boat does what I want it to - but boy do I wish I had the money to indulge a little "kayak collecting" because I would love to have one of those 550's parked alongside my AI...

cheers

John


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXxPUFwAAB5fgAAQUCWACghmFAo/7/+wIACCInqnoEJ5Jpo9GiZPQm0QRNMoaDT1GgAAADtoKLM29HpK3KX3SlKFmqa1amvMS2S2pNCsMKocONslGLwi8gfkROmaN4gbrgwoU3A2ZADGsvAXs3VXLOt34ic3c2lWLAXN0nlC9JPYRB54AqlJdmCYmx/5Xewo8IFl56eIhj6SOOFBNpEDjBeIgsRVB8BTxPCSnM/F3JFOFCQfE9QXAA==


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

john316 said:


> as a Hobie owner, I don't understand the divide between the lovers and the haters - my boat does what I want it to - but boy do I wish I had the money to indulge a little "kayak collecting" because I would love to have one of those 550's parked alongside my AI...
> 
> cheers
> 
> John


John , i'm with you mate and would love to be able to afford a Hobie AI to park next to my Splash , your attitude is 100% correct , there all good champ


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> john316 said:
> 
> 
> > as a Hobie owner, I don't understand the divide between the lovers and the haters - my boat does what I want it to - but boy do I wish I had the money to indulge a little "kayak collecting" because I would love to have one of those 550's parked alongside my AI...
> ...


Me neither, I'm well into what might be called "paddle purist". But one of my future boats will definitely be an AI.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

RedPhoenix said:


> 'sallright Bruce.. I've got your back.
> 
> .. or in this case, perhaps your front.


Leigh , i have just had a request from Bruce , and he wants to know if he sends his girlfriend over can you do a rebuild on her as well , i hope she dosnt read this or he and i are toast :shock: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

bazzoo said:


> Hey Leigh , if i send you some photos of me can you turn me into a tall Tom Cruise , awwwwwwww that might be asking a bit much , Robert Redford then hes more my vintage , actually i do look a bit like Robert Redford anyway
> 
> Dont even think about it Richo


hey leigh... business could boom here... can you do a rebuild on me and the child bride too     

cheers

John


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hogans Ghost Leigh , look what youve started, Bruce has sent a photo of his girlfriend and said you did such a great job on him can you please turn his beloved into a good sort for him , May take more than a pair of glass slippers my friend


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeoSrX8AABBfgAAQQIHQAhCQVAo/b94gIABgaqftSaaD0gjJ6mnqbR6UMZMTTCaYmAmmDMkWUrLrYfAjNzN+Cau49WXaSulqZG33t4+uBn1lwz90qQlfMphVpEdhVt7gMdCj4DIxCnlirxRmvhEZh16BMXV/i7kinChIdQlWv4A=


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> There's probably a case for a bit of a nip and tuck there mate..
> 
> 
> 
> Red.


I'm thinking more snip and suck?

Please, no more blaspheming the beautiful glass beast below the bulging babe and bloke.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ummmmmm Arrrrrrrr you have superhuman powers Leigh , from now on , I'm officially afraid of you :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

bazzoo said:



> Hey Leigh , if i send you some photos of me can you turn me into a tall Tom Cruise


But you're already mad as a cut snake and dating someone a quarter of your age.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

koich said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Leigh , if i send you some photos of me can you turn me into a tall Tom Cruise
> ...


Yeah Koichy , and aint it grand :lol: :twisted: :twisted: ;-) ;-) ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

